# Brewster NY/Danbury CT seeking players



## Harneloot (Mar 11, 2007)

3.5 homebrew game looking for 1 or 2 more players. Currently have DM + 3 regular players and 1 off and on player. Good balance of role-playing, puzzles, intrigue and tactical battles all in service of the develpoing plot/story.

Contact me at Harneloot@aol.com if interested.


----------



## Harneloot (Mar 15, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Harneloot (Mar 23, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Eridanis (Mar 27, 2007)

Wish I could join you, but my work and child schedules are just too crazy right now... good luck!


----------



## Harneloot (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks!

We've been gaming here in Brewster for 2+ years....

Know anyone else who might be looking for a game around here? Know any gaming stores in the area where i might post a written message Looking for Gamers?

Take Care!


----------



## Anti-Sean (Mar 28, 2007)

Have you left a message at Cave Comics in Newtown, CT? (right off of I-84 Exit 10) It's the only gaming store in the area that I'm familiar with - great place, and if Pat is still running it, he's a good guy. I've been out of the area for close to a decade, so that's probably about all the help I can offer.


----------



## Harneloot (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion...I do know of the place, I just haven't gotten over there to post a not yet.

 :\


----------



## Anti-Sean (Apr 2, 2007)

Harneloot said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestion...I do know of the place, I just haven't gotten over there to post a not yet.
> 
> :\



If you go there in the summer, make sure you stop by the ice cream place just up the hill. Also, the Pizza Palace just down the hill makessome pretty good diner-y fare at a nice low price. I still have family in the area, and I try to stop by Cave Comics & the ice cream shop when I'm in town and it's in season.

...now I'm hungry!


----------



## Eridanis (Apr 9, 2007)

I second the ice cream stop... some of the best stuff ever.


----------



## Harneloot (Apr 19, 2007)

B-u-m-p


----------



## Harneloot (Apr 22, 2007)

B
U
M
P


----------



## carmachu (Apr 24, 2007)

Are in brewster or Danbury. I'm down in newburgh and its not that far. What nights do you play?

I'll drop a email...


----------



## Harneloot (Apr 25, 2007)

We're in Brewster and usually play Friday nights and/or Saturday afternoon into evening.


----------



## Harneloot (May 5, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Harneloot (May 16, 2007)

b
 u
  m
   p


----------

